# A GUI for when the "jailbreak" gets released?



## anonymous123 (Aug 22, 2011)

I was thinking, and figured it would be obvious you guys (or some other contributor) would make one to make this easy for those who don't know much about what they are doing.

I saw this video of the TouchPad getting overclocked to 1.7GHz and thought if you guys could somehow implement that into the GUI, like a checkbox for those who want to enable it, it would be great.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

That thing has to fly at 1.7


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

"anonymous123 said:


> I was thinking, and figured it would be obvious you guys (or some other contributor) would make one to make this easy for those who don't know much about what they are doing.
> 
> I saw this video of the TouchPad getting overclocked to 1.7GHz and thought if you guys could somehow implement that into the GUI, like a checkbox for those who want to enable it, it would be great.


I'm excited can't wait to get mine

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Hows the battery on that? Also a nice gui root would be really nice, or a batch type file thing


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

no such thing as "jailbreaking" is necessary for touchpad. the bootloader is unlocked, and all you need to root it is to install the sdk.


----------



## JasonOT (Aug 22, 2011)

There is no real "jailbreak" for webOS devices. Enabling dev mode is as simple as entering the correct code, and OCing is as simple as installing Preware and the correct kernel patches through Preware.

Check out www.precentral.net and webos-internals.org . It's not like webOS is brand new, there's no waiting for this stuff to be discovered, it's been out there for a couple years now.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

JasonOT said:


> There is no real "jailbreak" for webOS devices. Enabling dev mode is as simple as entering the correct code, and OCing is as simple as installing Preware and the correct kernel patches through Preware.
> 
> Check out www.precentral.net and webos-internals.org . It's not like webOS is brand new, there's no waiting for this stuff to be discovered, it's been out there for a couple years now.


Still it would be nice if you could just have a nice app that says get super user, instead of going through all the motions manually, you know?


----------



## JasonOT (Aug 22, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Still it would be nice if you could just have a nice app that says get super user, instead of going through all the motions manually, you know?


It's called Preware.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

JasonOT said:


> It's called Preware.


Webos newb here xDD


----------



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> That thing has to fly at 1.7


Yes it does indeed.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

phobos512 said:


> Yes it does indeed.


did u overclock urs?


----------



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> did u overclock urs?


That's what it says in my signature.  Yes, I'm running at 1.7 (I believe it is 1.748 GHz). I'm using the F15c Eagle kernel. I just did it last night. In the brief amount of time I have played with it it was noticeably faster. I will be fiddling more this evening after learning about all the patching that can be done to turn off all the logging nonsense it does by default.


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

how is the bettery life??


----------



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

Can't say yet it needed to be charged when I got home from work so I haven't been playing with it too much tonight (I hadn't charged it since the first charge out of the box on Saturday mid-day). All I've done this evening is do all of the anti-logging patches (see here http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-news/how-to-improve-the-performance-of-your-new-hp-touchpad/3866) and some other patches that the same guy showed in another article (http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-news/overclocking-the-hp-touchpad-cranks-up-the-speed/3581).

I can say though that it was charging quite rapidly even while using it, which was nice to see. The guy in the above articles from ZDNet indicated effect on battery life was minimal. The clock speed is adjusted dynamically based on load just like a phone or desktop processor so it's not always running at max speed, and just like SetCPU on Android, the "Govnah" app can be used to create profiles based on conditions (though I have left mine at totally default settings to start with).


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Battery life is amazing. going on 2 days now with moderate to heavy usage today. and it was at ~50% so later tomorrow it might need a charging. as for Preware, if you ever owned any type of iDevice (i.e., iPod Touch, iPhone, iPad), it's pretty much exactly like Cydia, just for WebOS. So that's where you get all the goodies from. there are apps that enable Developer Mode, but you can enable it by just tapping "Type here" and when the keyboard pops up just type upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart . the Konami code for those who don't know.  and you'll see either "Enable Developer Mode" or just "Developer Mode" pop up. and you can get onto install the fun stuff


----------



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

FYI it's a lot easier to "just type" webos20090606 than all that konami nonsense. Same effect.


----------

